# Brown SPS



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

These brown SPS -- I read that you can get them to colour up again after caring for them a while. How long does this take and does this just involve putting them under high lighting and flow?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

There are lots of factors in SPS colouration. Mostly, just give them the best care you can and they may colour up. Some people report even small changes like bulb brand, or supplement brand, or such things to bring out colour in brown sps after having them for years... I don't think it's fully understood yet. The Zeovit methods look very promising for colourful sps tanks.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have some brown sps and they've always been brown. except the tips gone pinker recently but the polyps are stil brown. I love them all the same still.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Generally speaking, more light and less nutrients will help SPS colour up, although brown is the predominant colour of wild SPS.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

My one SPS did fine for a few months in medium lighting & high flow.

I moved it up to HIGH lighting (top of tank) but lower flow and it turned brown after about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

The color is actually "sunscreen" for the sps.

More lighting will help it color up. Clean (low nutitiant)water and flow is also importaint.

Give it awhile to color up, If you are certain you have good pharams,

It WILL color up again.


----------



## goobs (Sep 29, 2010)

The lights playa big part in what the end colour will be

this pic of the acro is tank when it was under my 150W MH fixture 
(mind you, its a top down pic)










This is the same acro taken uner my ATI sunpower fixture.









it has grown a Ton since i switched lighting thought its starting to turn yellow lol
hopefully in the end it will have a nice colour. oh the tips now are purple


----------

